# If you could only keep 3 slingshot designs which would they be.?



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine would be SPS , Stealth Shot by Dan Hood and Simpleshot Scout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Opfs,Bonegrip,and boyshot!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Mine would also be the stealth shot by Dan Hood, ss scout. And at the risk of sounding conceited...( which I’m not) my heavy hitter.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mini taurus, ss scout, natural.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Axiom, Mule and Chalice. Only because "Natural' isn't necessarily a design.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Thumper, SPS, Chalice


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

A+ Slingshots' Kit Fox Hybrid (with wolf claw arm brace)

Jack Koehler Alley Cat (substituting rubber pads for finger and thump rest to turn it into a hammer grip)

Trumark FSX 200 with stabilizer (substituting flatlands for the overly heavy tubes)


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Man I always find these questions difficult! I think it would be the Rotating Head hammer grip by Roger Henrie, MS Hunter and my custom TTF Pocket Parasite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Axiom Champ, Chalice, and Pocket Parasite. Very hard choices!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Champ chalice and " natty"


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Gherkin Gapper, X6 POM/Antelope frame, and an LBS (which I have yet to purchase)


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

If it is a choice for a deserted island, a choice for life, then.....a red Uniphoxx, a yellow Uniphoxx, and a toxic green Uniphoxx.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

1. Translucent blue "WASP" Uniphoxx, red "WASP" Uniphoxx, camo green "WASP" Uniphoxx, black "WASP" Uniphoxx, camo brown "WASP"

Uniphoxx - any "WASP" Uniphoxx !

2. Simple-Shot "SCOUT" (in my case the original, clip-less)

3. Flippinout/Simple-Shot "AXIOM CHAMP" (Very similar in dimensions to the WASP Uniphoxx, but has no pinky hole for extra stability)

Enjoy!

THWACK!


----------



## Jshperdue (Sep 16, 2019)

I only have two that I really enjoy and that’s a Scout LT and the poly champ. I’m really waiting on a micarta or g10 SPS. I look at the website and Facebook daily waiting on one to show itself thanks to Cjw’s posts.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jshperdue said:


> I only have two that I really enjoy and that's a Scout LT and the poly champ. I'm really waiting on a micarta or g10 SPS. I look at the website and Facebook daily waiting on one to show itself thanks to Cjw's posts.


 Jim should have some shortly. He was waiting on some cores.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jshperdue (Sep 16, 2019)

Cjw said:


> Jshperdue said:
> 
> 
> > I only have two that I really enjoy and that's a Scout LT and the poly champ. I'm really waiting on a micarta or g10 SPS. I look at the website and Facebook daily waiting on one to show itself thanks to Cjw's posts.
> ...


That's good to hear, thanks.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Jshperdue said:


> I only have two that I really enjoy and that's a Scout LT and the poly champ. I'm really waiting on a micarta or g10 SPS. I look at the website and Facebook daily waiting on one to show itself thanks to Cjw's posts.


Could get a full aluminum if you would like from stone-spear.com, waiting on mine 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have two for sure. I chose the first two because they are the ones I like to shoot and the feel in my hand. I will work on the third, and why.

*1) Axiom Champ* and if it was a forever shooter it would be in the material as shown, which is what Bone makes his molded pfs (Bone shooter I think). Can't ruin it.

*2) Don't know if it has a name*. It has such a good feel in the hand. It is very much like a Maxim Champ but the way it holds in the hand is a bit different, and sweeeet!

Here they are.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

LBS
Jester
Scout LT

Also I am torn between the Scout and a Natty

Just a year ago I may have had trouble knowing how awesome the choices are in this post.

And two years ago I had no clue.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

scorpion ,axiom champ,tubemaster sniper


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I would settle for just one slingshot in a worst case scenario, as I can make it easily just about anywhere I can find corrugated cardboard (or 20 pages of A-4 paper, for that matter) and the other essentials.






Like a secret agent, you can make it within 30 minutes when you reach your intended destination, while telling customs officials "it's only cardboard, paper, and a roll of sticky tape, sir...". :naughty:

Incognito and practical...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Flipkung maxim champ, simple shot scout, pocket predator ranger


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Naturals, Tex's Classic modified with rings, and La Cholita.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I see a lot of people have the skills of makery and incognito improv.

The framesless shooter has discretion above all...except the makers.

The PFS peoples have a large measure of discretion and the same for us, Gapper Guys/Gal (my people!)

But here is my choices explained briefly.

The Scout has the most versatility and I keep for in my edc kit for any new shooters.

My Jester is just a fun tab shooter and very comfy in a pocket. I love the aesthetics as well.

Then my custom LBS has the most hours/shots on it as it is made to fit my hand and style to the letter by J5. We had only a few Messengers exchanges and he said I think I know what you mean. And turns out he did. It is a stretch of the term, but I consider it the upper reaches of a Gapper classification.

Honorable mention- here are my old trusties that need more flip time- Sheltowee: my tiny turtle in olive, Ala. Hackberry natty, my singular SPS, Bill's OTT minitaus, my lil' osage bb natty, and just arrived my wallet pfs. Therenare many more, but what I have discovered is I need to limit my variety for a bit while I persue accuracy at the next level for myself.

So seeing all the top 3's is kind of helping me out.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

When you are a builder, you make slingshots that suit your preferences. This is why I do very well with my Stealth Shot. I also do very well with the Thumper by Island Made (Shane). Last, I really like the Bandalero by Jim Harris. Note that all of them have similar fork width, gaps and heights.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yikes. My 'favorite' slings are more associated with making a ridiculous clean shot for a family witness! However, at the darkest hour:
SPS
LBS
Scorpion

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I never heard of a lot of these. is there some where to look them up? Doubtful, but interesting.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Gotta stick with a Wishbone, a Chalice and whatever crooked stick I can find.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

#1 would be an LBS because there is nothing as small as and as competent as it is for an EDC and it can be as fun as a PFS when shot instinctively or set up with tubes

#2 would be a classic Feihu with recurve ergonomics because it is just the most comfortable one to keep shooting

#3 is a tough pick and for now it'll be a Pocket Parasite because it makes quite a few other frames redundant for me.

Errrm... okay I may have a J5 bias ...but Joey is like my psychic alter ego at putting together frames the way I'd want them but with far superior building skills!


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

Scout LT
Beanflip
Axiom Ocularis


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow awesome stuff !!  .. for me the 3 frames would be LBS of course !  .. Pocket Parasite OTT ... and LBS TTF for when I dont want handslap  the reason would be I'm very familiar with all 3 of these frames and would be able to be effecient with them 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

G10 BoyShot, G10 TopShot, and SPS given to me by CJW


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot mainly the BoyShot, whether it be aluminum or G10. I did shoot the SPS, but it is in a nice case and will be passed down To our Godson. For me to keep material things there has to be a positive story behind it. This SPS has amazing life story that I have already shared with my family. Thank you CJW

I've been very fortunate that Bill and Daranda are a special part of my slingshot experience. My collection will be kept in a nice case, so that i may pass them on to my nieces, nephews and our Godson.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Tag said:


> I shoot mainly the BoyShot, whether it be aluminum or G10. I did shoot the SPS, but it is in a nice case and will be passed down To our Godson. For me to keep material things there has to be a positive story behind it. This SPS has amazing life story that I have already shared with my family. Thank you CJW
> 
> I've been very fortunate that Bill and Daranda are a special part of my slingshot experience. My collection will be kept in a nice case, so that i may pass them on to my nieces, nephews and our Godson.


Well said Tag! Hopefully they will cherish them as well and get some good use out of them!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> G10 BoyShot, G10 TopShot, and SPS given to me by CJW


Indeed! I was gifted my Birch SPS for Mr. MJ himself. I was, and still am very appreciative of his generosity. I wish he was still on the Forum. He was intensely outspoken on the Forum and liked to call out anyone that wasn't putting in their time behind the forks.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Tough question but on Nov 7, 2019 at 10:30 EST my choices will be :

*Lion Mouth*

*Mini-Taurus *

*Blue DK Antelope*

There are a few others that might periodically jump into the top 3 but for now they still stay in my Top 10. They would be:

Dobber Catapults F1

HDPE & Stainless Popeyes

HDPE SPS

Chubby Peghead

DK General II

Jelly Bean


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> #1 would be an LBS because there is nothing as small as and as competent as it is for an EDC and it can be as fun as a PFS when shot instinctively or set up with tubes
> #2 would be a classic Feihu with recurve ergonomics because it is just the most comfortable one to keep shooting
> #3 is a tough pick and for now it'll be a Pocket Parasite because it makes quite a few other frames redundant for me.
> 
> Errrm... okay I may have a J5 bias ...but Joey is like my psychic alter ego at putting together frames the way I'd want them but with far superior building skills!


I am going to gwt myself a J5 OTT Pocket Parasite in the spring for sure.

I have a leaning in the direction of bias as well. Hahaha...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hummm !!!

First choice is my modified F-16. Wide gap to shoot small steel to big rocks, will never break, thin for carrying, and adaptable for just about any tubing to flats. I tie a Gypsy tie as a connection method.

Second would be the Modified cheap Chinese wire slings mod PC-M4 when they were under $2.00 each and shipping was free. Exceptionally strong small wire slingshot with a 2 3/4 fork gap, big enough for steel and marbles. I use 1745, 1842 or 2040 with great success in this sling

Last are my Mules, that I bought from a gentleman in England (sorry i forgot his name), they are ply, very, very light have about a 3 inch fork gap. a great easy to carry slingshot ... I love this thing !!

BTW: I shoot all these OTT.

wll


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Northener, I am think the Hays Mini Taurus OTT is in my top 5 shooters.

Tag, that is a fine legacy and hope as there is. And the Ole No. 5/Tag's Flip is in my top 5 as well.

I have shooters and sentimental/aesthetic flips (that still shoot well).

In shooters category for beginners, which means most versatility to explore shooting styles,is the Scout and Torque.

Aesthetics are many if the gifts from SSF Members. Sheltowee, my favorite pfs, is his own category.

I am going to start an Off Topic that relates to this one. Best bags/carry containers for flips. One pic is me wearing a gilet, French for British hunting vest. I will try to get a better pic later.

I will put a link here: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/120260-best-bags-and-such-for-carrying-flips/


----------

